
Applerink.com - doncolio007
https://www.applerink.com
======
nerdponx
What's up with companies creating a product that looks identical to a zillion
other products, and then never saying on their landing page what makes their
version different?

This is even more confusing when it comes to a product that relies heavily on
network effects for its success. There are already a lot of alternative social
networking sites. What makes this one worth checking out compared to any
other?

